# Looking For Dog Running Club near Fargo, GA



## jrbeach658 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know any clubs/name of contacts for any dog running clubs near Fargo, GA (south part of echols, clinch, and/or ware counties)?  I am looking to join club in 2012 season.  Any information would be appreciated, thank you.

Johnny


----------



## Boarhawg (Nov 14, 2011)

*dog club*

clinch county sportsman lee hendricks 229-460-2874

doe bed  mike 904-813-3977

toms creek  mitchell church 229-251-8074

you can call superior pine office in fargo and the can give you contacts for clubs needing members


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Swamp Hunting Club- Ware n Charlton cos. 13,000 acres. Call Andy at 912-283-8385. Deer bear n coon.


----------



## jrbeach658 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you Boarhawg and huntingonthefly for the quick responses.  By the way which clubs are you in?  I figured you might be in one with such quick replies.  Thanks again, Johnny.


----------



## cml32063 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Wise Advise*

I will give some wise advise, Stay away from Mike Haley @ Doebed.


----------

